# Update Loop with 9.1-RELEASE-p3



## recluce (May 15, 2013)

Updated my FreeBSD server (amd64) from 9.1-RELEASE-p2 to 9.1-RELEASE-p3
`freebsd-update fetch` will still tell me that /boot/kernel/linker.hints will be updated. 
After a `freebsd-update install`, everything seems to be OK. However, step 2 will again give the same results.

It seems I am caught in a loop here. Any hint what might be amiss or where to look would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blazingice (May 15, 2013)

I had the same problem. This is what I did and it works.

*A*dd this to /etc/rc.conf*:*


```
kldxref_enable="YES" 
kldxref_clobber="YES"
```

*A*lso add this to /etc/freebsd-update.conf*:*


```
IgnorePaths /boot/kernel/linker.hints
```

According to this thread http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1362 you should also enter in /etc/rc.conf*:*


```
kldxref_module_path="/boot/kernel/;/boot/GENERIC"
```

and also include the same paths under the IgnorePaths in /etc/freebsd-update.conf*.*

I haven't done that cos because I was afraid it would stop future kernel updates. I am not sure that my little changes are necessary. I would be interested to see how other users have sorted this.


----------



## recluce (May 16, 2013)

Thank you! The first two edits apparently are sufficient to resolve the problem for me.


----------



## patpro (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello,

Following the latest security advisory, I've updated my FreeBSD 9.1 yesterday (installed and updated in April/May). Same symptom. I've made some experiments with kernel make/install so I thought, may be I've broken something.

To make sure, I've created a virtual machine (VMware Fusion), made a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.1 from FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso downloaded mid-April. I launched freebsd-update: same symptom.

The only particularity of both physical and virtual installations are the fact they are pure ZFS. To keep it short, I've followed by copy-paste this tuto for the VM: http://www.aisecure.net/2012/01/16/rootzfs/, and merged this tutorial with several other sources for the real computer.


----------

